# Impresion de pcb`s lasers directa habian visto algo asi?



## mogolloelectro (Nov 25, 2012)

buenas tardes emmm por fin cree un tema nuevo pero no trata de alguna creacion mia si no de la posibilidad de hacer algo parecido a lo desarrollado por alguien mas 
por ahi estaba navegando por mercadolibre y me encontre con un aparato que imprime el toner directamente sobre el pcb (o sea una impresora laser) 
lo que quiero es que observen el sistema con el que funciona que es una  Impresora Hp Laserjet P1102w que es relativamente economica (unos 90 dolares) pero quiero que observen el video original del que desarrollo el invento
les voy a pegar el enlace de mercadolibre (espero no tener problemas de moderacion) pero recuerden que yo no vendo ese producto ni le estoy haciendo publicidad de ningun tipo pero si me parecio interesante como funciona el sistema y espero alguien sepa mas o menos que le han hecho para funcionar asi (si ven las fotos y el video de la publicacion ahi se ve todo
y si por casualidad por aca se encuentra el creador de ese sistema dejeme decirle que esta muy bueno el sistema tanto que quise darlo a conocer por aca.....

link: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403107735-impresion-directa-electronica-o-pcb-sobre-vaquela-unico-cn2-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2012)

interesante  el proyecto .el video ese ya lo vi por algún lado en el foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> interesante  el proyecto .el video ese ya lo vi por algún lado en el foro
> http://youtu.be/z_xAkE_nV9g



Yo también lo vi pero no recuerdo donde, en la otra versión decía que era una impresora por sublimación


----------



## mogolloelectro (Nov 25, 2012)

yo la verdad estoy decidido a comprar la impresora y hacerle la modificacion (siempre que la quincena alcance) si no sera despues lo otro que queria saber era que ahi usan un sistena (una bandeja que posee una resistencia para recalentar el pcb) yo asumo que es para darle la terminacion al tonner una vez impreso
bueno por ahora les dejo las dudas y es caso algun dia hago la modificacion les cuento como me fue con ese exprimento


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 28, 2012)

Ese video Yo lo subi al Arenero, y con una Impresra que use Tinta de sublimacion funciona retequebien, las tintas si son cariñosas estan a $40.000 cada una, la mejor para adaptarle el PCB es una T50 o alguna para carnet y CD, yo hice una ya hace ratooo con una Epson C92 con cartuchos recargables nuevos, le meti tinta para sublimacion, dicen que no se puede cambiar de Tinta normal a Tinta de sublimacion pero yo lo hice y arranco desde que sea la tinta Epson, acabo de comprar otra C92 por $40.000apenas tenga algo de tiempo me pongo en la tarea y les muestro como se hace para reformarlas, eso si en lo que se solo se dejan reformar las Epson, otras son un complique por las tintas que manejan

Eso se llama curado ponerlo en una plancha, es simple voltear la plancha de ropa y ponerla en nivel 3 de calor y listo es para que no se caiga con el cloruro, solo se puede usar cloruro ferrico, porque otro si se carcome el PCB....


----------



## gaam (Nov 29, 2012)

Estay muy bueno el aporte, lastima que esta lejos y traerla a Argentina-Cordoba es demasiado honeroso...
Supongo que han modificado en la parte del arrastre del papel por una recta para que pase el PCB... Y luego lo calientan para fijar el toner al cobre nada mas...

Seria interesante ver como lo han modificado...


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 29, 2012)

gaam dijo:


> Estay muy bueno el aporte, lastima que esta lejos y traerla a Argentina-Cordoba es demasiado honeroso...
> Supongo que han modificado en la parte del arrastre del papel por una recta para que pase el PCB... Y luego lo calientan para fijar el toner al cobre nada mas...
> 
> Seria interesante ver como lo han modificado...


 
Sisas solo se le modifica esa parte no es mas, es igual que reformarla para imprimir camisetas, no es cosa del otro mundo realizarlaojo que las laser si tienen mas complique y se pueden dañar, mejor realizarla con una reformada para sublimar








[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I9ToRyfL5k"][/ame]


----------



## gaam (Nov 30, 2012)

Muy bueno DRIVERSOUND, hace unos años lo habia pensado, pero desisti, porque me dolia mucho el bolsillo si se ya llegaba a arruinar, y deje de prestarle atencion, pero con lo que vi, ja!...
Ya me estoy consiguiendo una usada y la modificare...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2012)

para alguien que fabrica algo, vale la pena,pera alguien como yo que en el año hace no mas de 4 o 5 placas ,no vale la pena


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 30, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para alguien que fabrica algo, vale la pena,pera alguien como yo que en el año hace no mas de 4 o 5 placas ,no vale la pena


 
Sisas asi es son para personas que hacen proyectos en serie cae de pelos, pues Rey para usted no vale la pena...porque usted se dedica mas a la cosina...Pero para nosotros si vale y mucho realizarla, porque no solo puede servir para imprimir PCB, imprime Camisetas, retablos, pinturas, CD, panel y chasis de Amplificadores en si cosas mas gruesas que con una impresora reformada no sirve y con la Tinta de sublimacion imprime sobre vidrio, porcelana, metal, madera, y se sella con pistola de calor o plancha para sublimacion o casera, si pilla no solo es para haces PCB parce es para todo lo que se nos ocurra, y apenas me quede un campito voy a subir el tutorial de como reformarla y vamos a ver si no vale la pena


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2012)

yo porque estaba evaluando el costo/beneficio (para mi) ,no me dedico mas a la cosina que la electronica, lo mio es la reparación  ,ya no hago tantas placas como antes,con decirte que tengo unos cuatro amplificadores sin uso,los arme de puro placer no porque los necesitaras ni tampoco para la venta,
con lo que dije no quise desalentar a nadie,nunca esta demás saber como es que funcionan/reformas y esos detalles técnicos de la impresora,quien no dice que un futuro si me sea de mucha utilidad


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 30, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo porque estaba evaluando el costo/beneficio (para mi) ,no me dedico mas a la cosina que la electronica, lo mio es la reparación ,ya no hago tantas placas como antes,con decirte que tengo unos cuatro amplificadores sin uso,los arme de puro placer no porque los necesitaras ni tampoco para la venta,
> con lo que dije no quise desalentar a nadie,nunca esta demás saber como es que funcionan/reformas y esos detalles técnicos de la impresora,quien no dice que un futuro si me sea de mucha utilidad


 

sip asi es si funcionan para muchas cosas no solo es para aplicarlas a la Electronica, yo habia hecho una ya hace ratoooo, imprimia camisetas y PCB y postales de 10mm con canciones y vozlo cual una impresona normal ni en sueños hacer cosas asi, si muchos piensan que vale mucho reformarlas pero no es asi, eso si se compran de segunda a buen precio y funcionales, igual se puede seguir imprimiendo en hojas normalitas, se que a pocos le llama la atencion porque agarrar una impresora y reformarla da la impresion de dañarla, claro si no sabe hacerle la reforma se la tira y ahi si queda viendo un chispero, claro va ver que le puede servir a futuro y es un buen negocio ya que poco se ven, y las pocas que venden no bajan de 250€ a 800€tanto reformadas como de fabrica valen sus buenos ~$


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 4, 2012)

Bueno parceritos aqui les dejo un pequeño tutorial de la impresora que les comentaba que habia comprado en ML retequebarata, asi se contruye una impresora basica para imprimir PCB con tintas de sublimacion y cartuchos recargables, es muy facil hacerlas como la pillan, la construccion esta basada en el espacio que se utiliza para imprimir sobres, se puede imprimir PCB con un ancho de 10 cm x el largo de la Hoja en este caso tamaño carta, cuando tenga tiempo y abra el canal en Youtube y me ponga a grabar con mucha paciencia subo el video, para que lo miren en accion impirmiendo ya un PCB, por el momento ahi se las dejo para que la detallen, imprime a full tanto mascara de componentes como en cobre y cualquier material incluyendo el vidrio con un espesor de 2.5mm, eso si despues de imprimir hay que pasar la baquela o el material por la Termofijadora, bueno mas adelante que me consiga una serie TX a buen precio en ML, les enseño a construirlas a Full para todo el ancho de la hoja 

Bueno parceros ahi nos vidrios


----------

